# RGB Fan Header Einstellungen bei ASUS Prime B350-Plus



## Haxxler (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

 

ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich in der AI Suite von ASUS die Farbe des RGB Fan Headers einstelle, wird dies nicht beim nächsten Start übernommen. Er geht dann wieder auf Rot als Standardeinstellung und ich muss jedes mal die Farbei neu einstellen, obwohl die AI Suite im Autostart ist und Admin-Rechte hat. Hat irgendjemand dasselbe Problem oder kennt sogar eine andere Software passen für das Prime B350-Plus, mit der ich die RGB Einstellungen vornehmen kann? Es wäre nämlich auch ganz schön einen automatischen Color Loop einzustellen oder Breathing. ASUS Aura unterstützt das Board leider nicht so viel ich weiß.

 

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------

